# Currentzis ... Genius?



## Joachim Raff

He divides opinions. Is he a genius?
Definitely a man with a concept. All the great Beethoven conductors from the past got it all ...wrong.
Have your say once and for all.


----------



## Granate

As a quick comment, I can feel in his recordings, and also some Mahler live performances in Stuttgart, that he is a young promising conductor. I admire the odd world he creates with Musica Aeterna for the Mahler 6. I haven't tried the Tchaikovsky 6 yet. And this way he should have recorded Beethoven's 6. But instead we have a 5th that didn't impress me at all. Many conductors could say been there done that, especially thinking about Norrington, Gardiner...
It's really difficult to make a new statement when it comes to Beethoven symphonies.


----------



## flamencosketches

Well, that video piqued my interest for sure. He appears to be a talented conductor who really seems to relate to the music on a personal level, but no, all that does not a genius make. I'll have to hear some of his recordings. There's the Tchaikovsky 6, Mahler 6, Beethoven 5—I'm pretty sure I even have a rip of this lying around somewhere—but what else? I've heard some really negative comments about his Mozart Requiem.


----------



## The3Bs

Oh! I liked very much his Mozart Requiem!!! Now one of my all time favorites. 
I like also his Tchaikovsky's No.6, Rameau's The Sound of Light and Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto with Kopatchinskaja.

I got bowled over by his live Verdi Requiem with the Berliner Philarmoniker and am eagerly awaiting for a recording. In the meantime it might still be available on:
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/52511

With:
Zarina Abaeva soprano
Annalisa Stroppa mezzo-soprano
Sergey Romanovsky tenor
Evgeny Stavinsky bass
musicAeterna Choir
Berliner Philharmoniker
Teodor Currentzis

His Shostakovitch with the Stuttgart forces (available as a live concert) was quite interesting as well.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Currentzis is quite popular here on TC. I have his Shostakovich 14 and Rameau 'Sound of Light' album. 

Currentzis is a fascinating musician. As a Greek he studied conducting in Moscow with Ilya Musin, a famous conducting pedagogue who also trained Gergiev and Bychov. You can find a lot about Currentzis on the internet.

To me, the above recordings are magnetic, but maybe less lasting as the go to, as Currentzis seeks quite extreme interpretations. Very intense and very dynamic, as if he looks at the music through a magnifying glass. But je is at least a sort of rebellious conductor who really has something to say. He created a almost cult like following in Siberia, where he works with his own orchestra. It will be interesting to see if he also manages to get the 'big' orchestras play his way and to me also if his recordings will remain as interesting over time.


----------



## Rogerx

Teodor Currentzsis
Related topic


----------

